# A nice R34 gtr.....was...



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

Thats a shame does look as if it was a mint motor 


http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/856/0003xj1.jpg


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

KING said:


> Thats a shame does look as if it was a mint motor


there, that should do it. You should have put a warning.
I'll take the seats, wheels, horns and the motor if it is not too damaged.
It looked like it was a great car, too bad though. Where did this happen?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

looks like it hit a tree..or a street lamp...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

The term "wrapped around" comes to mind


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Give me some Zaino and I'll buff that right out.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Make it shine make it shine, like a babys behind...sorry..i havent slept enough these past few weeks...


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

ouch! hope there wasn't a passenger, would have probably been trapped.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

If there are parts going for sale,I have first dibbins on the passenger door and winscreen


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

bloody ell, looks bad that, hope they got out ok, i want ints fromtn bumper though, love the Z tune one,


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Ouch  

Looked like it was a very nice 34...


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*R34 Gtr*

This car was found on some salvage site in Japan by my son and younger brother who thought it should make a nice easy repair!!:chuckle: 
Apparently its up for something like 1.5 million yen?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

The GTR is an amazing car, I even like it smashed apart . . .


----------



## t-man (Jun 27, 2005)

*Opps broken!*

Sad to see such a great car in such a bad way........ T-man:bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

why is he opening the bonnet !! .. lol


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

he isn't,the force of the impact done that


----------



## mdubc405 (May 3, 2005)

i want the front end to put on my silvia


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

A little bit of polish and some buffing, and she'll be back to good in no time!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

brakes and front bumper please!!


----------

